# Samsung 2233 SW Problem (not with the monitor)



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2009)

I introduced my newly bought monitor to my buddy, (P4, 3 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 128 MB ATI Raedon X300) but he didn't seem to even remotely take any interest, let alone impressing her. Ya, I know my graphics card's supposed to be put up in some museum, but can't he atleast show up his boot menu to her? 

I connected the monitor to my lappy, and the monitor's just working fabulously great. Seems quite obvious, but please lemme know if a better graphics card is direly needed or not.


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 3, 2009)

im having p4 2.4 with 96 mb onboard with no gfx card, i get full HD resolution (not movies or games) without any probs.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 3, 2009)

U should get a 9600 gt card.,,and a dvi cable to connect it with ur moniter...'

Then u can feel it dude...'


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 3, 2009)

> (P4, 3 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 128 MB ATI Raedon X300)



Is this a new PC? 



> Ya, I know my graphics card's supposed to be put up in some museum, but can't he atleast show up his boot menu to her?



Is your buddy a he or a she?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2009)

Not at all a new PC. I said the monitor is new...  and...the PC is a 'he'.

Now, correct me if i am wrong. My card has a VGA slot. Now the monitor has a VGA slot and a DVI D slot.  

So, if I use the VGA cable provided to connect the card's VGA slot with the monitor's VGA slot.. it should work, right? 

Or, is there a thing which has DVI-D plug at one end and a VGA plug at the other which I am supposed to be using?


----------

